# Using java/linux-sun-jdk16



## ikbendeman (Feb 24, 2010)

When using the linux-sun-jdk16 port and running limewire I get the following error:


> Limewire was unable to initialize and start. This is usually due to a security program blocking LimeWire's access to the internet or loopback connections on the local machine. Please add LimeWire as an exeption to your security software and restart limewire...



I don't have any firewalls installed though. Any ideas?


----------

